# Official Snowfall Amount



## computerguy

OK, I price my contracts based on snowfall amounts. Is there any website I can go to for "Official" Snowfall totals. I don't want to overbill customers but I don't want to shortchange myself for time/work.


----------



## bcf

I don't know where you can go to find official depths, but I measure each drive 3 times, and average.


----------



## John Allin

Accuweather professional can do it for you. You have to subscribe. However, you can also get totals for the last 12 months just going to their website.

www.accuweather.com

Only bad thing is that they get their information from official National Weather sites, and sometimes they can't get the town you're actually working in, but the closest reporting site will come up (and be identified as such).


----------



## Chopper14225

National Weather Service. I found the monthly snowfall totals for Buffalo for the last fifty years


----------



## NCL

I measure at the end of the night either at the site or my house and take a picture of it with a polariod or digital camera and send a copy in with the bill. Computerguy did you get my pm?


----------



## ShannonS

Hey thats a good idea about using the picture for your bill. I like that, but what if you just stick the ruler in a drift? Or do you just pick a spot away from the lot like in a grass area? You know a place that wouldn't't be disturbed?


----------



## NAC

*snow total*

Yes go to the web site for Ion Weather they are based in NJ (Morristown) they have a service that you pay for $250 for the year and they send you the totals after every storm I just signed up for it too.


----------



## Hamptonplow

In my contracts I state that I am the sole source used in determining snow depth, and that I include substantial drifting. Snow moved is snow moved, I don't care if it comes from the sky or the field next door. 

If the snow amount is right around one of my higher price break points, I usually give the benefit of the doubt to the customer. In over five years, I've not had a dispute with any of my customers with regard to snow fall amounts.


----------



## Mdirrigation

I have plowed the same snowstorm where there is a difference of 3 inches of accumulation in 12 miles. The question would be where is an official accumulation measured. If you are plowing during a snowfall do you measue when you get there or 2 hours later when you leave? Points to ponder.


----------



## NCL

shannons i pick a spot on the grass that was undisturbed. I'll stick the ruler in a couple different spots and take a picture of the deepest.


----------



## JMR

> _Originally posted by NCL _
> *shannons i pick a spot on the grass that was undisturbed. I'll stick the ruler in a couple different spots and take a picture of the deepest. *


We go by the closest(location) official NWS reported snow depth total. In our area, a stick in the grass wouldn't work. I could measure 1/2" in one spot and 5 feet on the other side of the lot due to drifting and blowing. And thats just on a 6" snow. The last 13.5" snow we had one lot that had 7' drifts on the back side of the building. just find a method thats fair to both you and the customer and state the method of measurement in the contract.


----------



## computerguy

*More contract stuff and snow depth*



> _Originally posted by Hamptonplow _
> *In my contracts I state that I am the sole source used in determining snow depth, and that I include substantial drifting. Snow moved is snow moved, I don't care if it comes from the sky or the field next door.
> 
> If the snow amount is right around one of my higher price break points, I usually give the benefit of the doubt to the customer. In over five years, I've not had a dispute with any of my customers with regard to snow fall amounts. *


Well, thats what I did this time. Give them the benefit of the doubt. Made a little less money but I think earned a lot of credibility. Besides, 3" or 5" or 5.5" It takes me the same amount of time, so it seemed fair to charge the lower price. I sleep well at night knowing I am not screwing anyone over. 

I'll have to put that in next years contract about me determining the snow depth.


----------

